

Will outlook online catch up with Gmail? - philhill

Will outlook online being offering apps or plugin extensions like google apps / plugins have for gmail.
======
cpursley
Might want to check out AOLs new Alto Mail - believe it or not, its actually
quite good. Does many of the things that I was using plugins in gmail to do.
And its super fast.

<https://altomail.com>

